# Tablet Ignorance



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Having never own a tablet, I have no idea if their OS can be easily upgraded -- keyword here is EASILY.

Reason for the question, I'm looking at getting the *Nextbook NEXT7P12-8G*, but notice it is running Android v4.0 '_Ice Cream Sandwich_.' But everything Android today seems to be running '_Jelly Bean_'

What I read about '_Jelly Bean_' is that it is faster at running apps. Which of course is why I am interested in upgrading the OS..


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

all depends on company.. unless you want to mess with rooting it..
quite frankly quad-core is a minimum for decent performance on them.. I had a dual-core before my nexus7.. lot of aggravating pauses and delays..


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

May I suggest spending a little more $ and getting a Nexus 7 (2013 version), I think you will be a lot more happy with it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Agreed. If I ever switched to Android, it would only be a Nexus device.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

perhaps you might want to open your options and look into an ipad, either the mini or the regular one. it does not necessarily has to be the newest one which is the air, but the previous version which is the ipad 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As Sgt. Schultz would say, "I know _nussung!_", except that Woot!
is having a sale on a plethora of refurb Samsung Galaxy tablets,
today only or until sold out.

http://www.woot.com/


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I know iOS devices are easy to upgrade. Apple recommends having the device plugged in as the download and installation takes some time. I have a Kindle Fire tablet, which I bought a few months ago, but I haven't looked at trying to upgrade the OS as yet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I know iOS devices are easy to upgrade. Apple recommends having the device plugged in as the download and installation takes some time. I have a Kindle Fire tablet, which I bought a few months ago, but I haven't looked at trying to upgrade the OS as yet.


A lot easier than they used to be. They actually charged for updates when I used my Touch, and those were wired only. iPhones got them for free, we had to pay.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Updating is typically something that most don't need to do.

If you do enough, you'll grow to hate it. Those who enjoy upgrading should stick to Windows-based devices so they can get their fix.

iOS is easy to upgrade, but living with the upgrade often is much more difficult than installing it. I don't know how many times I've had to reconfigure or replace networking hardware because some useless change that Apple made broke otherwise great (and wildly less expensive) third party hardware.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd be interested to know what Apple broke in your network. We've had 6 iPhones (starting with ip3), several touches and iPods and 4 iPads (starting with the original and now 2 iPad 4) and never had anything stop working on our network from those upgrades.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah of all the platforms over the years iOS is by far the easiest and smoothest upgrade system I've ever experienced myself. 

I wouldn't buy a android platform that was controlled by a third party. Get a google built and supported device as it's the ones that will be able to upgrade much easier from everything I've ever read because they build stuff like apple does and not just for the original OS system.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> I'd be interested to know what Apple broke in your network. We've had 6 iPhones (starting with ip3), several touches and iPods and 4 iPads (starting with the original and now 2 iPad 4) and never had anything stop working on our network from those upgrades.


There was a chronic problem with iOS 6 that would cause it to wad some third party routers and WAPs. My TRENDnet TEW-637AP WAP was one such casualty. The boss would bring in his iPad and the Wi-fi network would knot up and eventually stop broadcasting its beacon. Apple suggested making sure the WAP had the latest firmware. I later had the same problem with my Linksys WRT54G. Now I've settled for just running a old DLink router (as a router) that seems to work okay.

I think Apple eventually fixed the problem with iOS 6 but broke it again with the first two releases of iOS 7.

Here's a site that discusses some of the bugs that get introduced with various releases:

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/ios-7-problems


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I would suspect stock TrendNet and Linksys firmware. No problems here with dd-wrt running on routers and APs / Bridges.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Updating is typically something that most don't need to do.
> 
> If you do enough, you'll grow to hate it. Those who enjoy upgrading should stick to Windows-based devices so they can get their fix.
> 
> iOS is easy to upgrade, but living with the upgrade often is much more difficult than installing it. I don't know how many times I've had to reconfigure or replace networking hardware because some useless change that Apple made broke otherwise great (and wildly less expensive) third party hardware.


But without updating the Mac or iOS software, you could have completely broken SSL etc after it was fixed.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Agreed. If I ever switched to Android, it would only be a Nexus device.


I have a budget. So I must stick to under a C note. And I don't want anything larger then 7". And I prefer Android 'Jelly Bean' as its OS.

Willing to go 'refurbished', but only from a dealer with a easy liberal return policy.

Unless the government allows me to print my own money, the budget limit is fairly hard.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lenovo's IdeaTab / IdeaPad Tablets would be another option you could consider, they have a couple models that I think would be in your price range. They also have an outlet store with manufactured refurbished, scratch and dent and some new models available.

http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/

http://outlet.lenovo.com/outlet_us/tablets/ (online Outlet store)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> I know iOS devices are easy to upgrade. Apple recommends having the device plugged in as the download and installation takes some time. I have a Kindle Fire tablet, which I bought a few months ago, but I haven't looked at trying to upgrade the OS as yet.


actually what took longer was the download of the file itself. which now downloads automatically once is available (you can opt out of you wish). The installation process is fairly quickly, just a few minutes. what can be a very long process is the download off all the apps again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have upgraded the OS for an IPod Touch and an IPad 2. The software download was fast -- I have FiOS Internet -- but the installation took much longer. Total time, though, was roughly 20 minutes for each device.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I ended up ordered this. . . .

ASUS MeMO Pad Tablet - Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, VIA WM8950 1.0GHz, 1GB DDR3, 16GB Flash Storage, 7" TouchScreen, Webcam









Refurbished for $80 + S&H from TigerDirect


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> But without updating the Mac or iOS software, you could have completely broken SSL etc after it was fixed.


Without functioning networking, broken SSL is of little concern. 

SSL certs should absolutely be separate and apart from the OS.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

What are the good apps for shopping in stores - e.g. Price Comparison, QRCode & BarcodeScanner, etc.

I went to Google Play but got over a hundred hits for price comparison.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> What are the good apps for shopping in stores - e.g. Price Comparison, QRCode & BarcodeScanner, etc.
> 
> I went to Google Play but got over a hundred hits for price comparison.


Do your stores have free WiFi? Because the apps won't be able to find lower prices without the net.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> *Do your stores have free WiFi?* Because the apps won't be able to find lower prices without the net.


Wont know until I try.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Being diabetic with heart issues, I'll take recommendations for any health related app

And what about vehicle apps. I've been doing the standard record keeping in one of vehicle record books. Is there an app that does that record keeping?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Like the tablet. Hate the interface of touching the screen. Seems to take forever to type something using their on screen keyboard with my not too skinny fingertips.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Like the tablet. Hate the interface of touching the screen. Seems to take forever to type something using their on screen keyboard with my not too skinny fingertips.


You'll get used to it. It is a strange sensation at first. I remember watching my mother trying to type on her iPhone when she first got it. She was pressing down rather hard on each letter on the screen, like she was expecting to be able to feel the screen move under her fingertips. But she got the hang of it.

I didn't like it at first either. Now I have both and iPhone/iPad for personal use and a Blackberry for work. I find typing on the Blackberry intolerable.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Can any stylus be used on any tablet?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

swyman18 said:


> You'll get used to it. It is a strange sensation at first. I remember watching my mother trying to type on her iPhone when she first got it. She was pressing down rather hard on each letter on the screen, like she was expecting to be able to feel the screen move under her fingertips. But she got the hang of it.
> 
> I didn't like it at first either. Now I have both and iPhone/iPad for personal use and a Blackberry for work. I find typing on the Blackberry intolerable.


It seems to ignore my finger, but OK with my fingernail.

Entering IDs & PWs been the hardest.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Can any stylus be used on any tablet?


I have a third-party stylus that works on my iPod Touch, iPad, and Kindle Fire, but extrapolating that information to answer yes to your question is a big step.

The eraser end of a pencil will not work as a stylus on these devices.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

billsharpe said:


> I have a third-party stylus that works on my iPod Touch, iPad, and Kindle Fire, but extrapolating that information to answer yes to your question is a big step.
> 
> The *eraser end of a pencil* will not work as a stylus on these devices.


Did not know that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am pretty sure that the third party stylus works.
I bought 10 on Ebay for next to nothing and they work on my Ipad2, my daughters Iphone, Ipod, the cash register in a local restaurant, etc.

This is like the 10 I bought but it is just 4.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4x-Metal-Universal-Stylus-Touch-Screen-Pen-For-iPhone-5-4G-4S-iPod-iPad-2-3rd/261381220324?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003150253%26meid%3D6273033786904983754%26pid%3D100034%26prg%3D20131003150253%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D231086039235

LOL, I tried the pencil and eraser also. LOL
Then I found out that what is happening is the electricity in your fingers is flowing in the stylus that has all conducting materials in it. Electricity does not flow thru wood and rubber vary good.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> It seems to ignore my finger, but OK with my fingernail.
> 
> Entering IDs & PWs been the hardest.


Did you turn the pad / tablet sideways when typing ? That makes the keyboard much larger.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Did you turn the pad / tablet sideways when typing ? That makes the keyboard much larger.


Yep. As one of the first apps I loaded, DirecTV, did that automatically. Been doing it ever since.

But I still finding if I hit the key wrong, I get a character with a foreign do-dad or whatever those things are called above the letter. But I am getting better everyday.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> I'd be interested to know what Apple broke in your network. We've had 6 iPhones (starting with ip3), several touches and iPods and 4 iPads (starting with the original and now 2 iPad 4) and never had anything stop working on our network from those upgrades.


I'd like to know, too. In addition to the iOS devices dennis mentions, I own a lot of Macs, some bought for use by GF, son, extra travel model, etc. Updates are easy and intuitive. Dead simple.

Some people whinge at the tiniest changes in OS operations, even icons, but, say Hey!, whatever floats your vessel.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I'd like to know, too. In addition to the iOS devices dennis mentions, I own a lot of Macs, some bought for use by GF, son, extra travel model, etc. Updates are easy and intuitive. Dead simple.
> 
> Some people whinge at the tiniest changes in OS operations, even icons, but, say Hey!, whatever floats your vessel.


I'll admit I did whine a lot about the color scheme / readability of choices (no choices) in IOS 7!! But no upgrade has broken anything on my network. (can't say that from other Mfgs.)


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Like the tablet. Hate the interface of touching the screen. Seems to take forever to type something using their on screen keyboard with my not too skinny fingertips.


You can buy Bluetooth keyboards for most tablets. I have fat fingers but I can still use the tiny onscreen keyboard on my iPod Touch for typing brief messages or netering URL's. And, yes, switching to landscape view makes the keyboard bigger.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I keep getting *'Your device isn't compatible with this version.'* when I try to install apps like MLB.com at Bat and Yahoo Weather and a few more.

I googled that reply and found this . . . .

http://www.joeyconway.com/blog/2013...our-device-isnt-compatible-with-this-version/

I have no idea how to do the fix that is described in the blog.

I'm not a happy camper!

I running v4.1. Would an OS upgrade clear this?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

That was the same message I was getting at the bars way back. So I stopped going to them.


Drucifer said:


> I keep getting *'Your device isn't compatible with this version.'*


----------

